# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Dosja e krimit politik në Kosovë

## kosovar

A do të delë Kosova nga ankthi i vrasjeve pas shpine, i vrasjve politike të organizuara dhe të kryera nga spketri i majtë politik? Askush nuk e di. 

A do të ndalen vrasjet polike në Shqipëri sikur kjo e Flamur Shkozës, i cili u qëllua me 12 plumba kallashnikovi? E fundit qoftë kjo seri e zezë e vrasjeve, e cila nuk ka të ndalur që nga "revolucioni demokratik" i vitit 1997!

A do të ndalen vrasjet ndërshqiptare edhe ne Maqedoni? Heshtja aktuale e cila po mbretëron, thuhet se është sikur "qetësia para furtunës".

Në vazhdim lexoni një shkrim të gazetës "Bota sot"
--------------

_Bot sor, 19 korrik 2002_

*Editorial

NËNTË MUAJ PAS VRASJES SË BEKIM KASTARATIT, JA SE NA KËRCËNOJNË VRASËSIR E TIJ*

A nuk jeni ngopur boll me gjakun e Bekim Kastratit jutë gazetës Bota sot? A nuk jeni ngopur boll me gjakun e Xhemajl Mustafës ju të gazetës Bota sot? A nuk jeni ngopur boll me gjakun e Enver Malokut jutë gazetës  Bota sot? Këto janë pothuaj fjalë për fjalë formulimet gati të përditshme, nëpërmjet të cilave, në mediat e tyre, na kërcënojnë nëntë muaj pas vrasjes së Bekim Kastratit, na kërcënojnë pikërisht vrasësit e Bekimit. Pyetjet e mësipërme mund të shtjellohen: A prapë keni ndërmend të na detyroni tjua bëjmë siç ia bëmë Bekim Kastratit ju të gazetës Bota sot ? A prapë keni ndërmend të na detyroni tjua bëjmë siç ea bëmë Xhemajl Mustafës ju të gazetës Bota sot? A prapë keni ndërmend të na detyroni tjua bëjmë siç ia bëmë Enver Malokut ju të gazetës Bota sot? Këto janë kërvënime, të cilat janë cituar pothuaj në mënyrën autentike në fillim të Editotialit dhe të cilat i lexojë në mediat e shtypura dhe në Internet lexuesit në Kosovë dhe në hapësirën Shqiptare, i lexojnë ndërkombëtarët në Kosovë dhe Bashkësia Ndërkombëtare, i lexojnë institucionet shtetërore të Kosovës, sepse jan¨të publikuara, janë e zezë mbi të bardhë. Kërcënimi i vrasësve të Bekimit kundër gazetës kombëtare  Bota sot  është i qartë:  A prapë keni ndërmend të shkruani të vërtetën për Kosovën dhe për Kombin Shqiptar dhe të na detyroni ne që tju vrasim, siç ia bëmë Bekim Kastratit, ju të gazetës Bota sot? A prapë keni ndërmend të shkruani të vërtetën për Kosovën dhe për dhe të na detyroni ne që tju vrasim, siç bëmë Xhemajl Mustafës, ju të gazetës Bota sot? A  prapë keni nkërmend të shkruani të vërtetën për Kosovën dhe për Kombin Shqiptar dhe të të na detyroni tju vrasim, siç ia bëmë Enver Malut, ju të gazetës  Bota sot? Nëntë muaj pas vrasjes së Bekim Kastrati vrasësit e fjalës ë lirë, të mendimit të lirë, vrasësit e lirisë së Kosovës, dora e Zgjatur e Beogradit janë sot më kërcënues se kurrë, më të sigurtë se kurrënë në  rrugën e tyre vrasëse. Me 19 tetor 2001, reth ores 20:00, në afërsi të Skënderajt, nga një bandë e dalë në pritë, u vranë Bekim Kastrati, gazetar i gazetës kombëtare  Bota sot në Drenicë, luftëtar trim i Ushtrisë çlirimtare të Kosovës, Besim Dajaku, truproja e Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova, lufëtar trim i Ushtrisë çlirimtare të Kosovës, si dhe plagos Gani Geci, bashkëpunëtor i gazetës kombëtare Bota sot, luftëtar trim i Ushtrisë çlirimtare të Kosovës, një ndër bashkëluftëtarët më të afërt të themeluesit dhe komandantit të Ushtrisë çlirimtare të Kosovës, Legjendës Adem Jashari. Prindërit e Bekim Kastratit i shpallën me emra dhe mbiemra vrasësit e mirëfilltë të Bekim Kastratit. Edhe familjarët e Besim Dajakut dhanë të njëjtën adresë të vrsësve. I mbijetuari Gani Geci, po ashtu, dha të njëjtën adresë të vrasësve qoftë gjatë hetimeve, qoftë në shkrimet e tij për ngjarjen. Gazeta  kombëtare Bota sot i publikoi disa herë emrat dhe mbiemrat e vrasësve dhe e ndriçoi në aspektet e soj vrasjen e Bekim Kastratit e Besim Dajakut dhe plagosjen e Gani Gecit. Mediat botërore, institucionet ndërkombëtare të mbrojtjes së gazetarisë, të fjalës së lirë, të mbrojtjes sëtë drejtave të njeriut iu kërkuan UNMIK-ut, KFOR-it, OSBE-së dhe ndërkombëtarëve të tjerë që ta ndriçojnë ngjarjen dhe vrasësit të vihen përpara drejtësisë. Opinioni i Kosovës dhe opinioni mbarëshqiptar në Atdhe dhe në Diasporë kërkoi me këmbëngulje që të ndriçohet ngjarja deri në fund dhe të dërgohen përpara drejtësisë vrasësit kushdo qofshin ata , çfarëdo imuniteti, partiak, shtetëror apo tjetër që të kenë ata. Vrasja e Bekim Kastratit dhe Besim Dajakut ndodhi në kulmin e fushatës zgjedhore të *Zgjedhjeve të 17 Nëntorit 2001*. Vrasja e Xhemajl Mustafës kishte ndodhur menjëherë pas *Zgjedhjeve të tetorit 2000*. Vrasja e Enver Malodut kishte ndodhur ato ditë kur njerëzit e Nanosit dhe Millosheviçit do të krijonin agjencinë rivale të lajmeve të QIK-ut të Enver Malok. Nëse dotë vendosej drejtësija për Besim Kastratin dhe Besim Dajakun që u vranë në kulmin e atyre zgjedhjeve që do të çonin në themelimin e institucioneve shtetërore të Kosovës, atëherë vrasësit nuk do të lejoheshin të vrisnin edhe deputetin e Kunendit të Kosovës Ismail Hajdarahn. Nëse drjetësia do të vendosej për Bekim Kastratin, Xhemajl Mustafën, Enver Malukun, nëse do të vendoseshin në bankën e të akuzuarit vrasësit e atyre dhe vrasësit e Ali Ukajt, Ahmet Krasniqit, Ekrem Rexhës, Shaban Manajt, Ismet Rracit, Ilsmajl Hajdarit e plot të tjerëve, atëherë vrasësit, dora e zgjatur e Beogradit, nuk do të na kcënonin përsëri, tashmë në prag të zgjedhjeve lokale të tetorit të Kosovës. Dhe, pra, vrasësit janë aty me imunitet partiak, qeveritar, parlamentar, ekonomik, janë aty në ekstremin e majtë internacionalist proserb e progrek të Kosovës , janë aty, në mediat të cilat themeloi dhe me të cilat krenohet e mburret edhe sot Millosheviçi, janë përditë  një kërcënim i madh jo vetëm për gazetën Bota sot, jo vetëm për fjalën e lirë dhe për mendimin e lirë të Kosovës, por edhe për vetë lirinë e Kosovës, për vetë Kosovën, janë kërcënim i madh ata, njerëzit e Nanosit, Klosit, Millosheviçit dhe Kushtunicës të cilët i njeh gjithkush në Kosovë.

----------


## Brari

Kush jane vrasesit e Bekim Kastratit?

Ke akuzon familja Kastrati dhe Geci i plagosur?

Cfar behet me gjyqin e Ekrem Rexhes?

A ka "bota sot" faqe ne internet?

Kosovar, shkruaj c'fare di se spo marrim vesh gje.

----------


## kosovar

*Brari*

Familja e Bekimit, ajo e Besim Dajakut por edhe vetë Gani Geci nëpërmes gazetës "Bota sot" kanë denoncuar disa persona te rgjionit të tyre (Drenicës) pjestarë të TMK.

Prcesi gjyqësor për vrasjen e Ekrem Rexhës (komandant Drinit) po vazhdon. Mbi deshmitarët është ushtruar disa herë presion sikur që është rasi i urdhëresës së Fatmir Limës që i kishte dërguar një deshmitarit për të ndryshaur deklaratën e dëshmisë. Dëshmitari e ka treguar fletëkërcënimin e nënshkruar nga Fatmir Limaj para trupit gjykues, gazetarëve dhe të pranishmëve tjerë në sallë. 

*Deri tash dëshmitarët kanë akuzuar për vrasjen Abit Hajrizin si dhe për nxitje e planifikim Sali Veselin.* Gjykimi vazhdon ende.

Gazeta "Bota sot" nuk ka faqe në internet, por ka disa dedaksi atë në Zürich, Prishtinë, Tiranë, Tetovë, Gjermani, New Youk. Kjo është e vetmja gazetë djathtiste kosovare dhe e vetmja gazetë që nuk financohet nga organizata të huaja. 

Këtë editorial e postova sepse shumë gazetarë dhe bashkëpunëtorë të "Bota sot" janë kërcënuar dhe po kërcënohen për ta ngulfatur fjalën e lirë.  Kjo fushatë ushtrohet zakonisht para fushatave elektorale në Kosovë.

----------


## Anton

Dhe do te kercenohen dhe do te vriten e do ti pihet gjaku te gjalle derisa te djathtet te mos kuptojne se vetem Bashkimi eshte shpetimi.

----------


## Ngrohtesia

Teme mjaft interesante. 

Pikerisht ne keto momente po lexoj nje liber qe titullohet
"Kosovo(a) An unfinished peace", (Kosova. Nje paqe e paperfunduar) dhe pikerisht aty trajtohen edhe disa nga vrasjet qe u bene gjate ne 1999'n te disa udheheqeseve te LDK's dhe te medias Kosovare ne emer te UCK's. 

Jam ne hapat e pare te librit..dhe nuk mund te komentoj me detaje rreth tij, por dua te them qe ne pergjithesi ceshtja e Kosoves eshte ne gjendje shume kritike...dhe ata persona qe u shiten te huajve duhen ndeshkuar per veprimet e tyre. Fatkeqesisht...ata nuk mund te ndeshkohen dot ligjerisht ne keto momente ..prandaj si ne cdo kaos disa opozitare te tyre gjejne rrugen me te thjeshe..dhe i lajne hesapet me nje plumb.

Megjithese une, ashtu si dhe Anton, mendoj se zgjidhja e problemit te Kosoves eshte Bashkimi ...nuk jam dakord me faktin qe nje percarje midis Kosovareve eshte zgjidhja optimale. Mendoj se tani ...me shume se kurdohere tjeter Kosovareve dhe Shqiptareve u nevojitet Bashkimi. Hesapet le te sqarohen pasi te arrihet qellimi i deshiruar.

Perzemersisht,
B!

----------


## ILovePejaa

Artikulli i botuar nga "Bota Sot" a eshte realitete apo...?

"Bot Sot" a eshte gazete kombetare apo jo?

Gazetaret e "Botes Sot" qe hudhin pleh mbi figurate kombetare si Skenderbeu, Ismajl Qemajli etj, a jane shqiptare apo vetem shqipeshkrues...? dhe a kane besimin e popullit per ate qe shkruajne?
Mos eshte kjo loje vetem qe te shitet ne trege me shume gazeta dhe si qellim kryesore paraja e jo informimi i mirefillte?

A eshte e drejta e "Botes Sot" te merret me thashethemje dhe te akuzoj njerezit pa pasur fakt vetem me paragjykime apo kjo e drejte i takon gjykatese dhe policise...? Mos ke frike kosovar, policia ne Kosove dhe Unmiku eshte ne rrugen e drejte sa i perket drejtesise. Siq i zuri vrasesit e Ekrem Rexhes, te Shaban Manes, etj ashtu do tij zbulojne edhte vrasesit e Bekim Kastratit dhe te tjereve. Ne policin e Unmikut jane te inkuadruare police nga SHBA, dhe shume vende te tjera perendimore qe ne vendin e tyre zbulojne krimin me nje shpejtesi marramendese.

Ndersa sa i perket komentit tend anton i kam dy fjale: ne Kosove e kemi situaten ndryshe sa i perket Shqiperise dhe bashkimi i te djathteve nuk do te sjellte ne kete drejtim ndonje te mire per Kosoven. Kosova eshte duke e krijuar nje sherbim te policise te persosur dhe efikase te papolitizuar dhe te pakoruptuare dhe tani apo ky vite eshte viti i pastrimi te Sherbimit policior te Kosoves nga njerezit qe nuk e merritojne te mbajne uniformen e kalterte te policis. Kosoves nuk i duhet as te majtit e as te djathtit perveqse krijimit te institucioneve demokratike te panvarura dhe mos koruptimi i njerezeve qe kane pushtetin ne dore.

Gazeta "Bota Sot" ne Zvicer sipas qeverise zvicerane eshte paraqitur si rrezik per shtetin zvicerane pasi qe sjell uretje.

*"Raporti 2001 - siguria e brendshme e Zvicrës" i Policisë Federale, veçanërisht kapitulli që titullohet "Grupet etnike shqiptare" paraqesin shqiptarët si njërin nga faktorët më të rrezikshëm për sigurinë e këtij vendi. Në listë prijnë: dilerët, AKSH-ja dhe "Bota sot"*

Pjese nga raporti:
"Bota sot"

Në planin propagandistik ose në acarrimin e atmosferës së diasporës shqiptare si dhe indroktinimin e pjesëtarëve të kësaj diaspore për t'u rekrutuar në formacione të tilla kontribon në mënyrë tepër aktive e përditshmja "Bota sot" me seli në Zürich. Kjo gazetë është e vetmja që në raport paraqitet edhe me fotografi dhe me një legjendë ku shkruan: "E përditshmja shqiptare 'Bota sot' që botohet në Zvicër, gjatë vitit 2001, u kritikua disa herë për shkak të artikujve të saja raciste e luftënxitëse" për të vazhduar më poshtë se Prokuroria shtetërore e Zürichut tashmë ka ngritur dy aktpadi kundër kësaj gazete dhe atë në bazë të nenit 261 të Kodit Penal zviceran në lidhje me ndalimin e ushtrimit të diskriminimit racor. Ky lloj raporti - të cilit iu dha një publicitet i madh në masmediat zvicerane - përpilohet njëherë në vit nga ekspertët e Policisë Federale Zvicerane dhe shërben si program orientues në luftën për stabilizimin e sigurisë së brendshme zvicerane.


"Bota Sot" = Bullsh...t
Pajtoheni?

----------


## Albo

Per aq kohe sa ne Kosove nuk do te vihet ne vend autoriteti i Ligjit, kriminelet do te hedhin valle dhe thashethemet do te lulezojne per X apo Y person te implikuar.

----------


## kosovar

> Gazeta "Bota Sot" ne Zvicer sipas qeverise zvicerane eshte paraqitur si rrezik per shtetin zvicerane pasi qe sjell uretje.
> 
> *"Raporti 2001 - siguria e brendshme e Zvicrës" i Policisë Federale, veçanërisht kapitulli që titullohet "Grupet etnike shqiptare" paraqesin shqiptarët si njërin nga faktorët më të rrezikshëm për sigurinë e këtij vendi. Në listë prijnë: dilerët, AKSH-ja dhe "Bota sot"*
> 
> Pjese nga raporti:
> "Bota sot"
> 
> Në planin propagandistik ose në acarrimin e atmosferës së diasporës shqiptare si dhe indroktinimin e pjesëtarëve të kësaj diaspore për t'u rekrutuar në formacione të tilla kontribon në mënyrë tepër aktive e përditshmja "Bota sot" me seli në Zürich. Kjo gazetë është e vetmja që në raport paraqitet edhe me fotografi dhe me një legjendë ku shkruan: "E përditshmja shqiptare 'Bota sot' që botohet në Zvicër, gjatë vitit 2001, u kritikua disa herë për shkak të artikujve të saja raciste e luftënxitëse" për të vazhduar më poshtë se Prokuroria shtetërore e Zürichut tashmë ka ngritur dy aktpadi kundër kësaj gazete dhe atë në bazë të nenit 261 të Kodit Penal zviceran në lidhje me ndalimin e ushtrimit të diskriminimit racor. Ky lloj raporti - të cilit iu dha një publicitet i madh në masmediat zvicerane - përpilohet njëherë në vit nga ekspertët e Policisë Federale Zvicerane dhe shërben si program orientues në luftën për stabilizimin e sigurisë së brendshme zvicerane.
> 
> ...


-
------

Kështu është folur   për gazetën "Bota sot" edhe kur ia kanë vrarë gazetarin dhe intelektualin - *Enver Malokun*. 

Kështu kanë folur disa për gazetën "Bota sot" edhe kur e kanë vrarë intelektualin dhe gazetarin - *Xhemail Mustafa*. 

Kështu kanë shkruar për gazetën "Bota sot" edhe kür e kanë vrarë intelektualin dhe gazetarin *Shefki Popovën*.

 Kështë është thënë për gazatën "Bota sot" edhe kur e kanë vrarë intelektualin dhe gazetarin më të guximshëm - *Bekim Kastatin.*

* Kështu dhe në këtë stil kanë folur, shkruar, thënë dhe shpifur disa gazetarucë e sigazetarë të gazetës "Kohës ditore", kur kuryeredaktor e kishte Baton Haxhiun, alias 007, kur kishte marre vrapin e ikjes për Maqedoni. Kështu kishte shkruar kjo gazetë derisa për kokë më të madhe e kishte Baton Haxhiun, themeluesin e shkollës së gazetarucisë (me disa të tjerë) derisa një ditë Kryeparlamentari, Nexhat Daci, e denoncoi haptas për dezinformata, shpifje dhe rrenë të kulluara këtë gazetë. Për këtë turp dhe disa takime sekrete në Brezovicë  (...?) që Batoni i kishte bërë më heret dhe gjatë luftës, sa kuptoi Veton Surroi i tregoi derën e daljes. ...*

Por, kështu nuk kanë folur, as nuk është shkruar, as nuk kanë thënë  disa njerëz, të cilët nga frika kur shkruanin në këtë forum ndonjë qytet i Kosovës, Xhavit Haliti i thonin vetëm Xha...  H..., etj...

Kështu *nuk* është folur *nga organet zvicërane* për gazetën "Bota sot", kur e kanë vrarë gazetarin dhe intelektualin - *Enver Malokun*. 

Kështu *nuk* është folur * nga organet zvicërane* për gazetën "Bota sot", as kur e kanë vrarë intelektualin dhe gazetarin - *Xhemail Mustafa*. 

Kështu *nuk* kanë shkruar * organet zvicërane* për gazetën "Bota sot", as   kür e kanë vrarë intelektualin dhe gazetarin *Shefki Popovën*. 

Kështu *nuk* është thënë *nga organet zvicërane* për gazatën "Bota sot", as kur e kanë vrarë intelektualin dhe gazetarin më të guximshëm - *Bekim Kastatin.*

Kështu pra nuk kanë thënë kurrë organet zvicërane për gazetën "Bota sot", ku është edhe legalisht e regjistruar, por kështu ka shkruar ai i cili e denoncoi gazetën "Bota sot", por kur kjo e zuri të fotografuar me një shkja të zvizëres, ky soj i çuditshëm shqiptari, mbylli gojën.

*Por tash që janë shliruar sado pak, këshu shkruajnë disa që donë ta njollosin jo vetëm gazetën "Bota sot", por edhe diasporën shqiptare në Zvicër, e cila me aq devotshmëri i sherbeu interesave të atdheut; si me mjete të ndryshme materiale ashtu edhe  me nisje të organizuara e pjesëmarrje në luftën çlirimtare të Kosovës. Kështu po shkruajnë disa që kanë fituar bursa apo mjete tjera materiale për studime nga liria e Kosovës, e invalidët e ushtrive po dergjen rrugëve për mungesë të mjeteve për sherim. Kështu shkruajnë disa që në Kosovë nuk dinë ta dallojnë as kur hecin majtas apo djathtas, e lere më të dallojnë se çka është e majtë apo e djathtë nga aspekti politik.* 

Kështu shkruajnë disa, sa herë dojnë t'ua mbyllin gojën gazetarëve të gazetës "Bota sot" për të mos investiguar dhe denoncuar krimin.

Kështu shkruajnë disa kur i kërcënojnë gazetarët e gazetes "Bota sot", sikur që këto ditë po bëjnë me gazetarin Naim Kelmendi, i cili gjatë luftës drejtpërdrejtë nga fronti në Koshare, raportonte për gazetën "Bota sot".

Kështu kanë shkruar edhe disa shqiptarë "patriot"nga FYROM-i kur kërkonin nga policia maqedone të konfiskohen dhe asgjasohen ekzemplarët e gazetes "Bota sot", sepse raportonte për luftën në Maqedoni. 

Kështu kanë shkruar dhe kanë marrë vendim disa që edhe sot e kësaj dite nuk lejojnë të shpërndahet gezeta "Bota sot" në Shqipëri. 

Kështu shkruajnë disa që  ia bajnë gajlen gazetës "Bota sot", "sikur këmbësori kalorsit", e cila *kurrë nuk ka shkruar kundër Skënderbeut*, por përkundrazi vetë figurën e Skënderbeut e ka për sigël të vetin deri sot, e dielë, më 21 korrik 2002, viti i VIII, nr. 2336.

----------


## Dita

Mjetet me te lehta me te cilat komunistet arrijne te kontrollojne jeten e njerezve, jane:


-kercenimi me vdekjen e personit vete, apo te njerezve te dashur,

-kercenimi me rrembime, 

-apo thjesht njoftime te thjeshta, marrje ne telefon, shkrime dhe hedhje pusullash poshte dyerve te shtepive, 

-ndjekje me makine diten me diell dhe netet me hene apo pa hene, 

-marrja e frymes ne te gjitha ato drejtime jetesore qe perbejne bazen e ekzistences se njeriut.


Dhe keto veprime ata i kryejne ne menyre konseguente me makineri qe e kane emrin njerez te indoktrinuar, apo thjesht njerez te paguar qe te bejne qe heret apo vone ta mbyllesh goje, e nese jo atehere VDEKJE!

E emri yt nese ti ke luftuar per nje ideal mbahet mend nder ata qe e vleresojne ate dhe luften qe ti bere per nje te mire te perbashket, per ty mund te ngrihet nje lapidar, per ty mund te thuren vargje, ti mund te kthehesh ne nje hero kombetar, ti mund te dekorohesh nga njerezit me te larte te shtetit tend.

E familja jote jeton me dhimbjen e njeriut qe i la, qe tani prehet ne nje varr, nderkohe qe komunistet e forcat qe i mbeshtesin financiarisht ata hedhin valle, diten me diell e netet me hene, e te pushtojne institucionet e shtetit tend. E ti nga varri pret qe edhe ato eshtra qe kane mbetur gjalle te te treten nje nga nje, e ti perfundimisht te kthehesh ne nje kujtim. 

E pas ca vitesh, harruar se perse ti luftove, ata qe te bene varrin nisin e shkruajne per ty ne gazeta, te vijne te vizitojne ne shtepi, famlijen tende e kthejne ne te nderuar, dhe ti i tretur ne nje varr te kthyer ne nje lapidar qan me dhimbje turpin qe po te mbulon. Buzet e prishura te fytyrave qe te vrane qeshin mbi ty dhe mbi nderin e familjes tende.

Ti ishe i persekutuar, je dhe do te mbetesh i tille. 


Listat e vdekjes e bene punen e tyre......edhe kete here. Arriten te mbysin edhe kujtimin tend.



Nuk ka te keqe me te madhe per nje popull se te pushtohet komunizmi. Nuk ka humbje me te madhe per te dhe vlerat e tij. 

Mjere Shqiperia e ne bashke me te, perfshi Kosoven e gjithe trojet shqiptare ne Ballkan. Sot ne jemi te pushtuar nga komunizmi i veshur me rroben me te shtrenjte, me parate e ndyra te nje mafieje te pashpirt.

Ne jemi viktima te fatit tone te zi.


Nderime!

----------


## Brari

Dita  dhe  kosovari , shume bukur keni shkruuar. 
Pergezimet e mija te sinqerta!

----------


## kosovar

GAZETA E PAVARUR KOMBËTARE BOTA SOT DHE SHTATË VITET E PËRHAPJES SË VËRTETËS HISTORIKE MBI SHQIPTARËT

 KOMBËTARJA BOTA SOT - GAZETË E CILA  E MERITON RESPEKTIN E MBARË KOMBIT SHQIPTAR 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Gazeta kombëtare Bota sot tashmë ka kaluar në faktor të fuqishëm dhe në mbrojtëse e paalternativë e vullnetit të shumicës së popullit shqiptar të Kosovës për Pavarësi dhe demokraci, sikurse që ka qasje të kristalizuara rreth çështjes shqiptare si një tërësi etnike dhe e pandashme, që kërkon zgjidhje të drejtë politike. Ajo doli në përkrahje të parezervë ndaj institucionalizimit të jetës në Kosovës, si formë më e qëlluar e organizimit të një shoqërie moderne e demokratike, derisa doli hapur edhe kundër regjimeve serbosllave dhe sllavokomuniste të instaluara dhunshëm në Kosovë. 
20 korrik 2002 / Shkruan: Besim KRASNIQI 

Lindja e gazetës kombëtare Bota sot para shtatë viteve tashmë mund të konsiderohet si një ngjarje e cila vërtetë, pa e tepruar aspak mund të konsiderohet si ngjarje historike. Këtë e ka dëshmuar puna e deritanishme në nivel të lartë intelektual e atdhetar e stafit drejtues dhe bashkëpuntorëve të saj, duke sjellur vështrime, analiza politike, komente të gjitha këto në përputhje të plotë me realitetin gjithëpërfshirës (politik, ekonomik, kulturor, sportiv etj.) në Shqipëri, Kosovë me troje etnike si dhe në Diasporën Shqiptare. 

Pozicionimi i saj i drejtë kombëtar që në embrion ka përfituar padyshim edhe pjesën më të shquar të inteligjencies sonë, duke patur për bashkëpuntorë të saj të ngushtë emra të njohur krijuesish të zhanreve nga më të ndryshmet, dhe kjo e bënë këtë të përditshme shqiptare të veçantë nga të tjerat. Intelektualët respektivisht bashkëpuntorët e Bota sot dallohen me gatishmërinë e tyre për ta përhapur realitetin ashtu siç është, pa i bërë zbukurime të tepruara të vërtetës. 

Gazeta kombëtare Bota sot tashmë ka kaluar në faktor të fuqishëm dhe në mbrojtëse e paalternativë e vullnetit të shumicës së popullit shqiptar të Kosovës për Pavarësi dhe demokraci, sikurse që ka qasje të kristalizuara rreth çështjes shqiptare si një tërësi etnike dhe e pandashme, që kërkon zgjidhje të drejtë politike. Ajo doli në përkrahje të parezervë ndaj institucionalizimit të jetës në Kosovës, si formë më e qëlluar e organizimit të një shoqërie moderne e demokratike, derisa doli hapur edhe kundër regjimeve serbosllave dhe sllavokomuniste të instaluara dhunshëm në Kosovë. 

Rizgjimin e vetëdijes kombëtare tek shqiptarët gazeta Bota sot e konsideroi si detyrë të shenjtë, duke i njohur mirë rrethanat historike që nuk ishin në favor të shqiptarëve si komb. Bota sot gjatë këtyre shtatë viteve të suksesshme, ka kaluar nëpër një rrugë të vështirë me plot peripeci, duke qenë e detyruar ti bëjë ballë padrejtësive, sulmeve denigruese të pseudointelektualëve dhe pseudopatriotëve shqiptarë dhe të huaj, të cilëve nuk i pëlqente e vërteta e publikuar në Bota sot. Fushata dhe lufta e antikombëtarëve kundër kësaj gazete ka shkuar aq larg sa që janë likuiduar pa mëshirë edhe bashkëpuntorët e saj (Enver Maloku, Xhemajli Mustafa, Bekim Kastrati), si dhe janë kërcënuar me likudim edhe mjaft gazetarë të saj, të cilët i shprehin opinionet e tyre të drejta me emër e mbiemër dhe jo me pseudonime qesharake. 

Duke filluar që nga editoriali e deri tek sporti e humori lexuesit besnikë të kombëtares Bota sot lexojnë një varg shkrimesh të qëlluara dhe tejet objektive si dhe të zgjedhura me kujdes, të cilat i karakterizon paanshmëria dhe sensibiliteti ndaj çështjeve të caktuara. Andaj, një gazetë ditore e cila në gjiun e saj ka intelektualë të kategorisë së Teki Dërvishit, Skënder dhe Elida Buçpapës, Abdi Baletës, Bardhyl Ajetit, Mero Bazes, Rexhep Elezajt etj. padyshim se mund të quhet lirshëm gazetë me orientime kombëtare. Në këtë kontekst, urojmë që BOTA SOT edhe në të ardhmen të vazhdojë të mbetet sinonim i fjalës së lirë, i shprehjes së lirë të mendimeve në mbarë hapësirën tonë etnike, të vazhdojë me çdo çmim të quhet zëdhënëse e së vërtetës, duke e ruajtur respektin aq të merituar të mbarë shoqërisë shqiptare.

----------


## Brari

Elida Bucpapaj ose Elida Skenderi ka nje baba te mrekullueshem..poetin Vehbi Skenderi..kane dhe nji djale me duket me emrin e bukur PRIZREN.

Do kisha deshire te pija nje kafe aty buz liqenit ne Lozane me Eliden me Agimin etj.
Skenderi  le te rrij aty si bust se ai nuk flet zakonisht..tip hu gardhi eshte..lol.
Si thua mo Kosovar..

Suksese "Botes"  por  te hapin syte se Sali vesela e Abit azira gjenden per 200 franga... 

Ai Tefiku ja fut kot nganjihere me duket..nejse..

Eshte Mero Baze sa per 100 aty.

nuk di cthot Agimi jon se un kam nja nji vit qe sme bie ne dore Bota Sot.
Me pat pelqyer nji artikull i nje mesuesi nga Drenica mbi luften ..Shume objektiv ishte.. Ai nuk shkonte mbas bubullimave  propogandistike por fliste te verteten.  Ja kam harru emrin atij.

pune te mbare!

----------


## Beqari002

Kur po i degjoj apo lexoj keto artikuj per denime te gazetave po ma shkojne mallin per kohen kur Kosoven e sundonin Milloshevicat e Sheshelat ku pse nje gazet shqipe kosovare shkruante dic ne dem te tyre ata vraponin ta denonin te tillen .Me pat rene rasti ate kohe para se te filloj konflikti te lexoje se si regjimi kriminel i ketyre te dyve pat denoncuar e ndenuar te perditshmen kosovare Kosova sot me nje vlere po te njejte cfar po flitet  ketu per kombetaren Bota sot.

   Oj sharki e lehte si era a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## kosovar

Brari,

Unë them eja buze liqenit kur ta do zemra. Edhe kafe do pimë, edhe Agimin e ftojme. Veç Agimit, që nuk vjen me një krah poezi për Kosovën dhe Çamërinë, do t'i japim vetem çaj ice :buzeqeshje: .

Elida pa Skenderin kam frikën nuk vjen. Skenderi nuk flet mor Brari, por ai shkruan bukur dhe me terezi. Ai dërmon ata që duhet dërmuar. 

I lumtë pena!

----------


## Vinny_T

Nje gje spo marr vesh tani une me Kosoven se perpara ata qe nuk ja donin te miren ishin te identifikuar, ishin serbet dhe kishin pushtetin ne dire dhe e shfrytezuan kete krahine te populluar nga shqiptare. Tani po ka vetem shqiptare ne Kosove dhe ata i kane pothuajse te gjitha ne dore, dhe i kane te gjitha te drejtat, çfare kane kundra njeri tjetrit se marr vesh?! Mire Sqhiperia qe kishte lufte klasash dhe e trashegoi kete nga komunizmi po shqiptaret e kosoves ça kane me njeri tjetrin kete se kuptoj!!
Nuk jam specialist dhe kam pak infromacion per jeten dhe ngjerjet ne Kosove keshtu qe flas vetem ne pergjithesi.
Pershendetje

----------


## Dita

> Nje gje spo marr vesh tani une me Kosoven se perpara ata qe nuk ja donin te miren ishin te identifikuar, ishin serbet dhe kishin pushtetin ne dire dhe e shfrytezuan kete krahine te populluar nga shqiptare. Tani po ka vetem shqiptare ne Kosove dhe ata i kane pothuajse te gjitha ne dore, dhe i kane te gjitha te drejtat, çfare kane kundra njeri tjetrit se marr vesh?! Mire Sqhiperia qe kishte lufte klasash dhe e trashegoi kete nga komunizmi po shqiptaret e kosoves ça kane me njeri tjetrin kete se kuptoj!!
> Nuk jam specialist dhe kam pak infromacion per jeten dhe ngjerjet ne Kosove keshtu qe flas vetem ne pergjithesi.




Deri ne mbarimin e luftes shqiptaret ne Kosove ishin te lidhur nga nje qellim i perbashket, clirimin nga serbet dhe pavaresimin e Kosoves. Sot qellimi i pare eshte realizuar, qellimi i dyte i mban ata akoma te bashkuar, dhe i ben qe te mos kalojne ne perleshje sic ndodh ne Shqiperi. Megjithate Vinny mos u habit nga c'ndodh atje, eshte e njejta gje si ne Shqiperi, lufta per pushtet shkaterron idealet dhe percan popullin, i bejne te luftojne me njeri-tjetrin.

Ne Kosove strukturat komuniste jane po aq te forta sa edhe ne Shqiperi. Me hapjen e kufirit me Shqiperin, para, gjate dhe pas luftes bashkepunimi me simotren e tyre ne Shqiperi eshte intensivuar. Ne Kosove tani per nje pushtet qe nuk e meritojne luftojne strukturat komuniste te Kosoves dhe ato te shqiperise bashke. Por harrojne ata kosovare qe pretendojne se luftojne per te miren e Kosoves, se po u ftuen ne kthetrat e komunisteve te Shqiperise e varrosin ceshtjen shqiptare!
Ata harrojne se komunistet shqiptare jane ata qe ia kane futur thiken pas shpine qe ne diten e themelimit te partise.

Deklaraten se te gjithe e kemi nje babe, duke aluduar per Enverin, Nano e ka bere para nje grupi nostalgjikesh komuniste te Kosoves, keshtu qe Vinny as mos u habit fare.


Por per me shume do te ishte me mire te te fliste Kosovari.


Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## Vinny_T

Flm per sqarimin Dita,
Habija ime qendron ne faktin se kur flisja ketu ku jam para disa vitesh pa filluar lufta, per Kosoven dhe Shqiperine , dhe shpjegoja jeten ne Shqiperi nen komunizmin dhe pasojat e renda te tij, kur u shpjegoja qe Enver Hoxha ishte diktator gati se nuk me hidheshin ne fyt shqiptaret e kosoves, çuditeshin te gjithe si mund te shahej ish diktatori!! Kur i shpjegoja qe te ne spiunonte vellai vellane dhe gjysma e popullsise ruante gjysmen tjeter se i tille ishte komunizmi asnje prej tyre se kuptonte!! Te gjithe me thonin qe po mos kishim serbin ne te ishim vetem Shqiptare kushedi ku do ishim tani sdo kishim probleme. Serbi ka vetem 1 vit qe iku dhe jane vetem shqiptare tani ne Kosove mesa di une, atehere si ka mundesi qe nuk merren vesh me njeri tjetrin ?!
Ne Shqiperi ideali i perbashket i ateheeshem komunist zgjati me dekada si ka mundesi qe ne Kosove u largua ky ideal brenda nje viti?! Si ka mundesi qe keta njerez harruan kaq shpejt ata qe lane familje neper Evrope dhe dhane jeten per kete dite?! Si ka mundesi valle kaq shpejt!! pasi çdo gje nje dite harrohet e harreimi ben pjese ne ligjet e natyres, po ne shqiptaret po thyejme dhe ligjet e natyres.
Pershendetje

----------


## Dita

> Serbi ka vetem 1 vit qe iku dhe jane vetem shqiptare tani ne Kosove mesa di une, atehere si ka mundesi qe nuk merren vesh me njeri tjetrin ?!


Vinny, edhe shqiptaret ne Kosove, shqiptare jane, si une e si ti. Eshe nje e mete e perbashket, nje cilesi e kombit tone, qe nuk arrijme te merremi vesh me njeri-tjetrin.
Por une jam shprehur edhe ne pergjigjen time te meparshme, se aty ka filluar lufta per pushtet dhe ajo eshte me e poshtra qe shakterron idealet. 
Por nje gje duhet ta dish, ne Kosove, si e djathta ashtu edhe e majta nuk mund te guxojne te vene ne diskutim perpjekjen dhe luften per pavaresim. Ne momentin qe ata do ta benin kete gje do te shuheshin para elektoratit.

----------


## Tal Aga

Vinny T, ti edhe vet e the më lart se u çuditshe me shqiptarët nga Kosova që nuk të kuptonin atëherë, e tani nuk po i kupton ti.
Mosnjohja e njëri-tjetrit dhe paragjykimet që na i impononin sistematikisht udhëheqësitë nga të dy anët e kufirit, kanë bërë që tani ne të mrekullohemi kur vërejmë se edhe "ata" (shqiptarët nga ana e kundërt e kufirit) qenkan të njëtë sikur ne!!
Po, o Vinny T, ne një brum jemi. (jo të gjithë e kemi ditur më parë e disa nuk e dinë as sot e kësaj dite).
Para nja 10 vjetësh thuhej nëpër Kosovë : "shyqyr që ra qyky Millosheviqi e u bashkuen shqiptar't", pra ky bashkim bazohej në luftimin e armikut dhe në urrejtjen ndaj pushtuesit e jo në vetëdijen e lartë kombëtare dhe pasojat tani na pasqyrojnë atë se kur përfundoi nxitësi (katalizatori) i atijë bashkimi filluan përçarjet dhe dualën në shesh ambiciet për të gllabëruar sa më shumë pushtet, pa zgjedhur mjetet për të asgjësuar "armiqtë", "tradhëtarët" dhe të tjerët që u dalin në rrugë.
Dhe kjo është pothuajse normale duke pasë parasyshë se demokracia dhe pluralizmi janë ende të panjohura (në praktikë) për ne. Më e keqja është se interesat partiake qëndrojnë para atyre kombëtare (kjo vlenë për të dy "logjet e betejës", si në Prishtinë ashtu edhe në Tiranë) për arsye se në aspektin e VETËDIJES KOMBËTARE jemi mjaftë të paformuar.
Këtu qëndron problemi, mendoj unë.

----------


## Anton

Kush deshiron te dije pak me shume i keshilloj te lexoje kete liber:

http://www.trepca.net/2001/zemaj/libri.htm


Ndersa ajo qe e shpjegon me mire realitetin eshte lista e vrasjeve politike ne Kosove.

Te gjithe njerez te Presidentit Rugova.

Pa u denuar vrasesit, nuk mund te kete paqe ne Kosove.

Pa u larguar nga skena politike, tragjikja eshte se ai eshte skena politike Kryeminister prape, ai qe ka deklaruar kryeqyteti i Kosoves eshte Beogradi dhe pa u larguar ai shtangisti qe shkon ben vizita ne Beograd si deputet, tragjikja eshte ai behet minister i jashtem, shume endrra tona jane vetem endrra.

----------

